# The Catking Has Landed !!!



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

We want your oil and women


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Well there goes the site.. LOL


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

JEEZUSS, I am leaving now


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, that's right, Da is not a word  
Hey, cats do have a tendacy to land on their feet !


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You know, I still havent seen any pics of that 40+ pound carp, King can I have one for my web page that I am creating?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You can keep the women, give me all your gold and diamonds. Much less trouble!!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It's in the 1st post thread.  I'll give you another version here too.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

at first i thought he was lifting ridgeviewer!!!!!!!!!!!! hi CAT


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

How long until we hear the 10.25 and 1 thing?????

    


Tee


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone willing to bet that the King goes 0/2 on the Ohio Carp King plaque again this season?


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

hey hey, Shawn. No trash talkin already.  LOL. Hi Catking!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys and Gal !!! I had no idea that this thread would be here. I posted it last night as a test. Oh, well, I am REALLY HAPPY to see some old faces here. I really like to say hey to husky hooker. I hope you are feeling good buddy. This site looks GREAT !!! if I say so myself   DA KING !!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

This site does look great and I'm glad to be a part of it. Can't wait to go fishing


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Kevin- Glad to see you found your way here  I'm heading out in the morning myself for a little carpin........OH YEA !!!!!!!! DA KING !!!


----------



## catfishcraig (Apr 7, 2004)

hey nice to see ya katking, husky, tpet, fishin chick


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I see that you found the site Craig !! Now if I could only find that channel cat honey hole of yours  Glad to see you here!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The King could not find a honey hole if he fell in it  

When are we getting together Elvis?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Whenever the temps hit 60 and decide to stay there  That might be around June  I'm going carpin in the morning, so I better head to bed. Later Gator...........DA KING !!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought you were beaming up ?


----------

